# Flash bang to the nuts!!!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

OK guys I just saw this video posted on facebook... you`ve got to see it!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol that is classic......


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

THANK YOU! At least i know one of em got it good from the cops! HAHA!!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope that flashbang helps so he does not breed...


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

they needed a bit more of that aim down town last night!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wrong place at the wrong time.
fair game. surprised didn't see more of that.
the VPD and RCMP didn't a respectable job.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I hope that flashbang helps so he does not breed...


LMFAo!!!!!!! HAHAHA, now that's a good laugh to follow!!!!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I hope that flashbang helps so he does not breed...


agreed! also, if we can only cull them. that'll be great as well.


----------

